# SV Poor Mans Burnt Ends



## SGMan

Half the fun of this hobby is trying new methods and ways to do things.    So, I am doing just that with my 'poor mans' burnt ends. (With your host Chuck Roast)   The past couple of times ive done PMBE, they were good but it was hit and miss on whether they were awesome or just plain too dry.   

Enter - the Sous Vide.   Inspired by past SV cooks, and a couple of youtube vids, I seasoned and sealed by roast and put it in the bath @ 135 for ~34 hours.  I then drained the juice, patted it dry and now its in the fridge to rest (while I come to work) and I will smoke it either tonight or tomorrow.  

Im sure that it wont be on the smoker for as long as if I was going from raw because I only plan to let the IT come up to around 135 or so.  That should give it plenty of smoke time before it gets cubed and sauce tossed and then back in for a glazing.  

Ill try to remember to grab pics this time before and after :D


----------



## drdon

Watching this one for sure.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Hmm, that's an interesting approach. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## SGMan

Well, I just got it on the smoker less than an hour ago and I must say Im a little surprised (but not really) 

The temp of this roast is skyrocketing at about a rate of ~1 degree(F) per minute.  This could be in part due to the extreme temp fluccs of my MES30 or the fact that the meat is already cooked.   Rather interesting nonetheless and I have had to drop the temp a couple of times to try and slow the 'reheat' and give it more time on the smoke.   
So far I started @ 220 > 210 > 175  (currently)   Its IT is jamming along.  Already it has jumped close to 70 degrees from being out of refrigeration.   That 135(ish) will be here in no time!  Then I get to cube and sauce it and let it try to glaze some.  

A fun and learning experience indeed!

The roast post SV and out of the fridge ready to go into the smoker.  (More pics to follow)


----------



## SGMan

Okay, so after about 2 hours of moderate heat and smoke I hit my desired IT of ~135 and I pulled the chuck to cube it. 





Sorta decent bark (it works)  and it smells wonderful.  

So I start cutting it






Holy wow this thing was tender!  And a beautiful medium rare to medium!   The fat just melted under the blade and it cubed nicely.    It took some serious willpower to not gobble a cube or two - they all made it into the pan to be glazed and covered with:  Some of the saved juices from the SV cook, some BBQ sauce and a little sweet/hot rib glaze.    I combined the 3 things in the pan and melded them before tossing the cubes in the sauce mix.  

Now its back in the smoker at 220 (MES30 temp setting) for another hour or so to let all of that gooey goodness start to carmelize on these tender meat cubes. 

Final pics and taste test coming up!


----------



## drdon

SGMan said:


> It took some serious willpower to not gobble a cube or two - they all made it into the pan


That's my story your Honor....never touched a bite!!!!????? I don't know if I would have that much will power. Waiting for the Money shot. Looking good already.


----------



## SGMan

drdon said:


> That's my story your Honor....never touched a bite!!!!????? I don't know if I would have that much will power. Waiting for the Money shot. Looking good already.



LOL I *did* nibble at the cutting board scraps and those little (little) bits were pretty tasty!     But it did take some serious restraint to not 'sample' outside of that!


----------



## SGMan

PMBE

And here it is in all of its glory!   
Hoooooly smokes these were seriously delicious!   Perfectly tender, adequately smoked, and by far from overdone or dry.  I think I may have stumbled across my (new) favorite way to prepare my PMBE.   A part of the trick was to get the smoker temp at the correct setting to allow adequate time to bring the meat back up to temp but also allow plenty of time for smoke permeation.  

The SV portion was easy... Season, seal SV for 34 - 36 hours and let it rest in the fridge for at least 8 hours. 

So far, the family loves this methodology and how quickly the leftovers disappear will be the true tell tale!   But my initial assessment is a success!


----------



## SGMan

Illuminati confirmed.  

I just had some leftovers from yesterday and these PMBE are BANGING!!!

Definitely a must make again recipe! Im very pleased with how they turned out!


----------



## pushok2018

I like  your Burnt Ends ! Will be trying this next week, while on staycation... Just curious, what kind of "sweet/hot" glaze did you use for this?


----------



## SGMan

pushok2018 said:


> I like  your Burnt Ends ! Will be trying this next week, while on staycation... Just curious, what kind of "sweet/hot" glaze did you use for this?



Id be willing to bet that you will not be disappointed!   

My rib glaze is the KosmosQ  Cherry/Apple Habenero glaze - this stuff is soooooooo good when you mix a little in with your BBQ sauce.  It adds a wonderful flavor profile and just enough heat.


----------



## pushok2018

Got it. Thanks, SGMan!


----------



## drdon

Man, I had to get a new keyboard! Drooling over your artwork sir. Nicely done. My list of "To DO" is getting longer. Though I don't think this will be at the BOTTOM of the list. I'll have to bump it higher right off the bat.


----------



## Bearcarver

Outstanding Job, SGMan!!!
Your SV part of this was just about exactly the time & temp I use on Chuckies, but I'm sure yours will be better because of the Smoke You added !!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------

